# A Solution to Porch Pirates



## mneeley490 (Feb 10, 2018)

Ever been waiting with anticipation for that Smoke Daddy or A-MAZE-N to arrive on your doorstep, only to find that some porch pirate shadowed the UPS driver and stole your package?
Here's a handy solution:


----------

